# snd-usb-audio: probe of XXX failed with error -5

## Kuli

Hi folks,

I have a creative audigy 2 NX external usb sound card.

This worked well with all my previous installations, but on my new AMD64 system, I'm stuck.

Alsasound will fail to start, telling me this:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Loading ALSA modules ...
> 
>  *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]
> 
>  *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

The problem seems to be that the module snd-usb-audio (which gets auto-loaded in /etc/modules.autoload) seems to fail, but still gets loaded. This is what DMESG shows every time I switch the sound card from one USB port to another:

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
> 
> usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2
> 
> usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
> ...

 

However, snd-usb-audio is loaded. lsmod shows:

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_seq_oss            29504  0 
> 
> snd_seq_midi_event      7296  1 snd_seq_oss
> ...

 

But in /proc/asound, no card is available (or the onboard sound is the only sound card, if enabled in kernel).

The kernel is configured correctly, and /etc/modules.d/alsa is written as descriobed in the gentoo HOWTO (and shouldn't be the problem anyway). All other USB devices work like a charm, and there's no USB hub in use.

BTW, lsusb will find the card:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> 
> Bus 008 Device 003: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
> 
> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 06bd:208f AGFA-Gevaert NV SnapScan e50
> ...

 

Does anybody have any ideas? What does error "-5" mean?

-Kuli[/code]

----------

## Kuli

Hi,

I just want to inform anybody who had the same problems that I couldn't solve it. I'll give it up, throw away the lousy creative sound cards (I had too many problems with that, and I never needed the surround sound anyway) and buy a better one. I think, I'll take the M-Audio Audiophile 2496, I won't need it in my laptop anyway.

I couldn't even figure out what "error -5" should mean, and there's no documentation on error codes. Other people had a similar problem, and it seems that it has to do with the other internal sound card. But I couldn't disable it completely, and I couldn't solve it. Nothing worked, even emerging the abolutely top new alsa-driver package didn't help.

Greeting,

-Kuli

----------

